

Words That Shouldn't Exist - KennethMyers
http://techno-anthropology.blogspot.com/2013/04/words-that-shouldnt-exist-part-1.html

======
Metatron
Nice affiliate code on the book that the author keeps wanting the reader to
buy...

~~~
dalke
And a long history of pointing to techno-anthropology.blogspot.com .

